# Early season Catfish tournament



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're itching to hit an early season catfish tournament, The Outdoorsman at Grand Lake St. Mary's has 8 catfish tournaments for 2012. First event is March 17 12pm to 6pm.......all of the 8 events are hosted at GLSM. It's a 2-man team event, 6 fish limit, and these guys have hosted the series for 20+ years. Word has it you should expect the winning bag to be 40+ pounds. If interested go to the Outdoorsman website for the rest of the schedule and you can contact the Outdoorsman thru the website. Link is http://theoutdoorsman.biz/catfish.htm .

This pic doesn't show cats, but it's a great photo of two robust walleyes caught 3 weeks ago at GLSM. Two years ago, a guy fishing in the first catfish tournament of the season was surprised with a 9.6 pound walleye that looked at least as big as the 2 in the photo. At fishing you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Zara for the info as me and my partner Catfish_Chaser are planning on making a few of these this year including the one on the 17th..

Salmonid


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Salmonid.......What did you think of the walleye photo?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If I caught one of them, it would be enough cut bait to last me the entire day I bet....LOL, if it dont have whiskers, its bait....
Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

That`s a DEDICATED catfisherman for you !


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

I am involved with Cripple Creek bait and Tackle on st rt 250 if you would like us to post a flier or something please pm me, thanks and look forward to helping you get the word out!!:T


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

hhca said:


> I am involved with Cripple Creek bait and Tackle on st rt 250 if you would like us to post a flier or something please pm me, thanks and look forward to helping you get the word out!!:T


Here's the schedule for the "Catmaster" events at Grand Lake St Mary's:

Catmaster 2012

March 17 12pm to 6pm
April 7 12pm to 6pm
April 21 12pm to 6pm
May 12 3pm to 9pm
June 23 6pm to Mid
July 21 6pm to Mid
August 18 6pm to Mid

Classic
Sept 8 12pm to 6pm

Web link to more info is here http://theoutdoorsman.biz/catfish.htm


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Turnabout is fair play.........a 9.6 pound walleye was caught by a guy in the Catmaster tournament 2 springs ago. Monster walleye was caught on cut-bait.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> If I caught one of them, it would be enough cut bait to last me the entire day I bet....LOL, if it dont have whiskers, its bait....
> Salmonid


That cracks me up! From a catfisherman to another...I agree! ha!


----------

